# Rafting Nicaragua



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

Has anyone been on whitewater in Nicaragua lately? I'm planning to be there for other stuff and was looking for a whitewater trip and found a few links to rafting near Matagalpa, but the websites aren't the actual company and I can't find a way to contact them to ask whether they exist and if there's likely to be enough water in the El Tuma later this month.

Has anyone been there recently, have contact information for the commercial company or any other general info? As I mentioned, paddling is secondary so I won't be trying to bring all my own gear - I'd just like to hook up with a commercial group and tour a river while I'm there.


----------



## rti50 (Apr 7, 2010)

went through our activities people at our motel in costa rica and did a class four river with three people per boat. might be a way to get info for your nicaragua trip. we had a blast


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a tough one.Nic.has by far the least available data of any country in C.A. The only WW stuff I know of having been run is Rio Matagalpa: big water IV/V(?) with big crocodiles,run by the CanoAndes group in the 70's,Tuma that you linked to,and the Upper Coco's.Didn't you go on a trip with Rocky?He was the one that did a III section on the Cocos with his wife/gf.The area around Somoto seemed like the place to start looking ,for kayaking anyway.You would think boaters from Costa Rica have explored up in Nicaragua.

.It is tough to make a rafting company lucrative in most of those countries,many have come and gone.There is a lot of competition from other tropical eco tourism minded countries.Your best bet is that company you found,if you can actually get ahold of them.I hate those hoaky travel websites where some middle man tries to broker shit they know nothing about.Also ,has been my experience that outfitters down there only run trips during high season or when they are pre-booked not daily for walk ins.Sorry but good luck.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah I did the Maranon and met Rocky but I'm not going to be in a position to bring my own gear so I'm just looking for a company that will let me see a river for $100. Rocky could probably give me all sorts of Beta I couldn't use - my wife doesn't want to spend the whole vacation looking for a river to run.

I have not been able to get ahold of any of the companies thus far, they may be gone, but I'll keep trying.

On the bright side, March is considered the high season in Nicaragua, at least for tourists, it is also the dry season though... I'll see what I can find.

Thanks!


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

*Still Commercial Rafting Near Matagalpa*

Just an FYI in case anyone searches up this post - I did receive timely responses from the tour companies I found on google. 

There is still commercial rafting on the Tuma near Matagalpa, but the guides are reportedly away training so there are no trips until March 28 2016. I won't get to see the river, but it looks beautiful and I would have loved to support the local rafting company.


----------



## gschwend (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there, my name is Greg of Mayan White Water I just came back from Nicaragua and found most of the rivers quite low even now in the rainy season (the Coco for example had just a trickle). I did get on the dam-release Viejo Santa Barbara though (1st descent?). I would be happy to exchange information with anyone here. Where is the Tuma?


----------



## glax (Dec 2, 2004)

*Nica paddling info*

Greg, I would love to hear about the whitewater in Nica?
What type of whitewater is on that dam release? How often do they release?
Any info would be great.


----------



## gschwend (Oct 7, 2007)

the ww on the dam-release Viejo Santa Barbara is quite nice class 3/4, though there are a few portages, including one big one (45-60 minutes). It took me 4.5 hours from the powerhouse to La Mojarra. They release through the rainy season and of course less in the dry season (maybe only evenings?). Each evening they post a planned release hour-by-hour for the next day on www.cndc.org.ni/Principal/PREDESPACHO.htm (PCF1, PCF2 columns). They have 2 turbines, each release a flow of 11 cumecs when generating their full 25MW.


----------

